

Russian Billionaires ‘in Horror’ as Putin Risks Isolation - ytNumbers
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-20/russian-billionaires-in-horror-as-putin-risks-isolation.html

======
bioinformatics
I guess they can also blame themselves.

